# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Finasteride 1 Mg Niet Meer Verkrijgbaar!

## JW

Hallo iedereen,

Kom net bij de apotheek vandaan om mijn &#39;normale&#39; dosis gesneden proscar tabletten 1 mg op te halen, hoor ik dat deze niet meer leverbaar zijn. De apothekers leveren voortaan alleen nog maar Propecia 30 stuks a 46 euro........ 

Heb meer dan een jaar Propecia geslikt, alleen ben juist overgestapt naar Proscar 1 mg. vanwege de hoge prijs van Propecia. Betaalde voorheen voor 75 tabletten (Proscar 1 mg) rond de 24 euro nu voor 30 stuks (Propecia) 46 euro&#33;

Heeft iemand anders dit ook al meegemaakt en zo ja kunnen we hier niets aan doen of een bond oid inschakelen&#33;?

Groeten,

JW

----------


## Guest

Misschien kun je het over de grens nog proberen; haal zelf finasteride 1 mg (uit proscar) in België (met doktersrecept uit NL), laatste keer dat ik geweest ben was in mei.

----------

